
Ask HN: What app or site you check first? - dillmac
In the morning
Or when you use smartphone?
======
hippoki12
Reddit, 4chan, medium and hacker news.

At first I only browsed /g/ om 4chan. They were a big fan of bitcoin back then
but I ignored it since it's minor opiniot on minor internet forum. But after
it reaching over thousands dollars I realized checking those internet forums
amd keeping note could earm me a lot of money.

Now I check a few hundreds of subreddits and 12 4chan boards, almost every
articles on hacker news&medium and summarize them on my diary every night.

Now I'm planning to learn Chinese to check Chinese websites.

------
pedrodelfino
Telegram. In Brazil, most people use WhatsApp. I don’t like WhatsApp. I use
telegram to talk my family, close friends and girlfriend. I also use iMessage
but some people do not have Apple devices.

